# Incoming!! - Not Your Usual, Mind!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, this isn't what I usually have incoming, but me and the Mrs are finally "oop the duff" after 3 years of trying 

Here are some scan pics at 13 weeks










Baby is due on 28th Jan and I cannot wait!!

Mark


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Congratulations!

Remember..you cant sell or trade it legally!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice incoming!! 

Scanned better than customs would too. 

Good luck to all of you this January.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Congratulations Mark  The fun starts in Jan :lol:

Wish the Mrs. all the best from us.

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well done that man........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wey hey!!!

Congrats to you both.... :thumbup:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your better half. You're going to be amazed how much your priorities will change now. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Many many congratulations Mark and Mrs Mark :thumbup:

Your watch collecting days are well and truly over my friend and as for sleep you can kiss that goodbye too :lol: - it'll be the best thing to have ever happened to you, you wait and see


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Congratulations mate, excellent news


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations, that one's a keeper


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice one Mark, congratulations to both of you :clap:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations Mark,wishing you the 710 and the new arrival all the best for the future


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Congratulations mate to you & your lady.

Not got one of my own, but inheritted 5.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats to you both! - I can still remember how excited we were when our first was confirmed & blown away with the scans (quite new tech all those years ago)

Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulation, time to start a new collection...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Good news. Well done Mark and Mrs Sparky


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your virulence


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Congratulations Mark. That's great news. :clap:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Congratulations, that one's a keeper


  :lol:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations Mark

My best to you all.

Regards Keith


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Congratulations Mark and 710.

I hope this does not affect your purchasing of all my watches though. :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations Mark ( and 710) that really is great news :clap:


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Well done, congratulations and all the best for the future hope all goes well


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats to you both.

Better get your final wants in quickly now before he/she arrives


----------

